# What is Porter's best trim paint?



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Any recommendations as to why also how good is silk in touch semi gloss


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Advantage 900, reduced with a little water, is probably the best trim paint they sell. It has a little better layout and brushability then Silken Touch but Silken touch might be a little more durable.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Advantage 900, reduced with a little water, is probably the best trim paint they sell. It has a little better layout and brushability then Silken Touch but Silken touch might be a little more durable.


You the best Pac! 
I think I will stick with the Silken Touch and not bring in any more skus


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> You the best Pac!
> I think I will stick with the Silken Touch and not bring in any more skus


That's a good idea. Porter has quite a bit of overlap with products and the Silken Touch is a great paint. When I was working for them they had 7 interior flats that retailed for a difference of less then .57 cents between them. It was crazy.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> That's a good idea. Porter has quite a bit of overlap with products and the Silken Touch is a great paint. When I was working for them they had 7 interior flats that retailed for a difference of less then .57 cents between them. It was crazy.


Currently stock 
Silken Int Flat/Egg/Satin/SemiG 
Vynl Flat
P200 (very little) egg and semi
Porter Ceiling 
Acri shield 
Permanzier 
Acri Pro (very little) 
And breakthrough 50voc
I am working with what has been given to me (in other words I did not make the innitial order myself)


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> You the best Pac!
> I think I will stick with the Silken Touch and not bring in any more skus


PACman Jones loves SW. I'm surprised to hrar him recommend 900.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PACman said:


> Advantage 900, reduced with a little water, is probably the best trim paint they sell. It has a little better layout and brushability then Silken Touch but Silken touch might be a little more durable.


I agree with this.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I agree with this.


2 or 3 months between posts and we get 4 words? 

And the last one was "Thanks for new boots."?

Lol. Hope all is well in North Alabama. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> 2 or 3 months between posts and we get 4 words?
> 
> And the last one was "Thanks for new boots."?
> 
> Lol. Hope all is well in North Alabama. :thumbsup:


Haha I lurk more frequently than I post, so there is that. 

Thanks. All is well here. Hope you are good too man.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> PACman Jones loves SW. I'm surprised to hrar him recommend 900.


We sold tons of 900 to M/I and Dominion. Honest to god the painters were getting an awesome finish with it. In fact it was the product that got them to switch from ICI to Porter, because the painters actually got such a good finish with it.

When my sister in law tried it, not so much. But she dry brushed the crap out of it. And this wasn't just one painting company that worked for M/I and Dominion but probably close to 20. They used it for years. They actually had several painters try other Porter/PPG (and I'm quite sure some competitors' ) products to find something a little cheaper and they always stuck with 900.

Don't know how. Don't know why. Just know that they tried many other products and stayed with it.

And that's the fact as I know it.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> We sold tons of 900 to M/I and Dominion. Honest to god the painters were getting an awesome finish with it. In fact it was the product that got them to switch from ICI to Porter, because the painters actually got such a good finish with it.
> 
> When my sister in law tried it, not so much. But she dry brushed the crap out of it. And this wasn't just one painting company that worked for M/I and Dominion but probably close to 20. They used it for years. They actually had several painters try other Porter/PPG (and I'm quite sure some competitors' ) products to find something a little cheaper and they always stuck with 900.
> 
> ...


So tell me when PPG merged with Porter did they change any formulas or products?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> So tell me when PPG merged with Porter did they change any formulas or products?


Not at that time, but I don't know what has happened since 2008. PPG tends to take the best products from their acquisitions and not f with them. Maybe a re-brand every couple of years.(lol) Unlike another manufacturer that has to find a way to cheapen every decent paint brand they buy out. With PPG it's just hard to keep up with the constant re-branding that seems to have been going on the last few years. If it is as PPG/Porter labelled product chances are that they haven't done any messing with it.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Not at that time, but I don't know what has happened since 2008. PPG tends to take the best products from their acquisitions and not f with them. Maybe a re-brand every couple of years.(lol) Unlike another manufacturer that has to find a way to cheapen every decent paint brand they buy out. With PPG it's just hard to keep up with the constant re-branding that seems to have been going on the last few years. If it is as PPG/Porter labelled product chances are that they haven't done any messing with it.


Because my co worker an ex Porter employee said that all the painters noticed a change


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Because my co worker an ex Porter employee said that all the painters noticed a change


That's pretty much what happens. Anything to justify staying with what they want to use.


----------



## paf9485 (Jun 8, 2015)

Advantage 900 is a great trim paint. The biggest complaint from my professional customers is that it isn't made in a satin finish (only semi and high gloss). It is a little thinner bodied than the Silken Touch, and levels out very well. It will take a few brushfuls to get used to the feel of it. Advantage 900 sets up fairly quickly, so it can get stringy on you if you dilly-dally or overwork it. It is an interior/exterior product, so there is no issues painting both sides of a front door with it. 

Adhesion is great! I used to sell it in an area that had a massive new home boom in the early to mid 90's. All of the trim was oil in them. This product had no issues sticking to the 20-ish year old oil with minimal prep. No priming, no sanding required. It is quite durable. It used to be our go-to latex cabinet paint before we had Breakthrough.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

they have a one part epoxy that is pretty pricey, but it glosses nice, and will grip ANYTHING.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

paf9485 said:


> Advantage 900 is a great trim paint. The biggest complaint from my professional customers is that it isn't made in a satin finish (only semi and high gloss). It is a little thinner bodied than the Silken Touch, and levels out very well. It will take a few brushfuls to get used to the feel of it. Advantage 900 sets up fairly quickly, so it can get stringy on you if you dilly-dally or overwork it. It is an interior/exterior product, so there is no issues painting both sides of a front door with it.
> 
> Adhesion is great! I used to sell it in an area that had a massive new home boom in the early to mid 90's. All of the trim was oil in them. This product had no issues sticking to the 20-ish year old oil with minimal prep. No priming, no sanding required. It is quite durable. It used to be our go-to latex cabinet paint before we had Breakthrough.


Isn't the BT pretty high up there in price


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Isn't the BT pretty high up there in price


My price is $40. I'm still in the testing phase with this newer version (V51) but as for the way it finishes, I wouldn't hesitate to use it as a trim paint. Levels out very well and looks great. Open time is awesome, too…but so is the dry time and recoat time (go figure)! Block resistance is almost instant as well.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

804 Paint said:


> My price is $40. I'm still in the testing phase with this newer version (V51) but as for the way it finishes, I wouldn't hesitate to use it as a trim paint. Levels out very well and looks great. Open time is awesome, too…but so is the dry time and recoat time (go figure)! Block resistance is almost instant as well.


Sounds great! Thats for the v51 correct


----------



## DifferentColor (Feb 25, 2016)

I use Glyptex 90% of the time. Whenever I get a chance to use latex, I really like Advantage 900.


----------

